# Kevin Martin To Miss 6-8 Weeks With Hairline Fracture In Wrist



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- The Sacramento Kings could be without leading scorer Kevin Martin for six to eight weeks after learning he has a hairline fracture in his left wrist, according to a report in the The Sacramento Bee.
> 
> An MRI exam taken Thursday revealed a non-displaced hairline fracture in Martin's left wrist, the result of a collision with Allen Iverson of the Memphis Grizzlies on Monday night. The amount of time he will miss depends on what treatment he decides to pursue, according to the report.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4627256


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Well, it's not like they could be much worse anyways.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Seems to have had a difficult time staying healthy the past few seasons. 

61 games in 2007-08. 51 games last season. He apparently won't get to 60 this season either.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

time to trade him if you're Sacramento. Worst team in basketball for my money.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****! He is in Both my fantasy leagues


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Unfortunate, a good player to watch, and literally the only bright spark in this Kings team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

FX™ said:


> Unfortunate, a good player to watch, *and literally the only bright spark in this Kings team.*


Tyreke Evans?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That sucks; never good to see a young player like that get hurt. This just kindof reinforces that the Kings will be the worst team in the leauge. Hopefully they can get a good draft pick and turn this around.


----------

